# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Difficulty Uploading Attachments

## Raic

I am trying to create a Mapping Commission Thread which includes an image of a sample map that I created in MS Paint. The map is in a jpeg format and is 476K in size. I have been trying to add the file as an attachment to my Commission Request Thread. I go through the steps to upload the file, but all that happens is the continuous spiraling of the upload progress indicator and then nothing happens. I have let the upload go for a long period of time, even until my login times out. Still, the attachment does not upload.

I am not sure why the file will not upload. I have uploaded many attachments in the past without difficulty. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks

Raic

----------


## RobA

1) What browser are you using?
2) Which method are you using - the attachment manager (paper clip icon) or the insert image (tree picture icon)?

-Rob A>

----------


## foremost

I've had this problem before... it mostly occurred when I tried to upload larger files during peak hours. If you upload at a different time, you should be fine.

----------


## Azélor

What are the file dimensions ?

----------


## Jae Dub 003

I am also having issues uploading images.  I figured my file size was too large, so I uploaded to Photobucket, & I still cannot seem to get this image to post under the attachment sections or into my own albums.  Tried a few methods, but some reason this Forum is giving me a hard time... any help or suggestions is appreciated.

----------

